# Suche Leiterplattenhersteller



## john321os (4 Oktober 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,
wie oben schon beschrieben, bin ich auf der Suche nach jemandem
der mir eine Platine ätzt. Die Platine ist für einen Microcontroller
Entwicklungssystem. Möchte auf diesem Gebiet etwas mehr Erfahrung sammeln und von der Schule erworbene Kenntnisse erweitern.

Ist für mich Privat, über den Preis können wir reden wenn einer sich bereit erklärt.

Das Platinenlayout schicke ich dann per E-Mail zu wenn es soweit ist.

Danke


----------



## Cerberus (4 Oktober 2010)

Alternativ:

http://www.pcb-pool.com/ppde/index.html


----------



## john321os (4 Oktober 2010)

Super Danke,
ich hatte eigentlich an die Heimtüftler gedacht aber 
die Preise die dort angeboten werden sind super.


----------



## Cerberus (4 Oktober 2010)

Kein Problem.


----------



## Vbxler (4 Oktober 2010)

Ich bestelle meine Leiterplatten immer hier:

http://www.platinenbelichter.de/index.html

Ist sehr günstig und man kann als Datenformat auch ein Bitmap schicken.


Vbxler


----------



## würgi (26 Oktober 2010)

*Leiterplatte*

Hallo,
Hasst du jemanden gefunden der die die Platte macht? Willst das man die Platte nur ätzt? Oder komplett ( Bohren, Belichten usw? ) 
Handelt es sich um eine Doppelseitige oder einen Multilayer?


----------



## john321os (26 Oktober 2010)

Hab  die Platine bei dem Platinenbelichter machen lassen.
Die Preise sind gut und das war das ausschlaggebende, sind heute bei mir angetroffen, gebohrt und verzinnt. Einfach super.

Es ist eine einseitige Platine 100x160 gewesen.


----------



## Oberchefe (6 November 2010)

Wie waren die Bohrungen?
Ich war nicht hundertprozentig zufrieden, die einen Löcher größer gebohrt als in Eagle angegeben, die anderen nicht sauber in einer Reihe. Der Preis ist natürlich unschlagbar. Werde trotzdem mal die ausländischen Kollegen testen(können auch Bestückungsaufdruck usw.):
http://www.bilex-lp.com/user_d/


----------



## john321os (6 November 2010)

Hallo,
einige Bohrungen waren leicht ungenau gebohrt aber total in Ordnung für meine Zwecke. Eigentlich bin ich sehr zufrieden damit gewesen.
Das war auch meine erste Platine die ich bestellt hatte, von daher kann  ich sehr schlecht mit anderen vergleichen.
Gruß


----------

